# Sin-jin Smyth Trailer Hits The Net



## ETHAN (Feb 5, 2006)

SORRY FOR THE INTERRUPTION-

A NEW VERSION OF THE SIN-JIN SMYTH SITE (www.sin-jinsmyth.com) JUST HIT THE NET...W/ A TRAILER!!!

THANKS UNPLEASANT STREET GUYS


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

I can't get the trailer to play. Looks pretty interesting tho.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

PeeWee's right..Trailer no play..Make Morbius mad! Make picture move!

Morbius Ok now. Deep breath,Morbius take. Morbius like new site. Flash make Morbius happy.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Dr Morbius said:


> PeeWee's right..Trailer no play..Make Morbius mad! Make picture move! Morbius Ok now. Deep breath,Morbius take. Morbius like new site. Flash make Morbius happy.


Did Morbius perchance watch Weissmueller as the Tarzan last night?


----------



## ETHAN (Feb 5, 2006)

What? Are We Having Tech. Issues Here?


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

I had to download the latest version of Quicktime to get mine to play for me. Could be the problem.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

OK..That was it..you have to have QT 7 to play it..pretty cool trailer, wish it showed more....pretty scant even for a teaser.


----------



## ETHAN (Feb 5, 2006)

You'll get everything you want Dr. M...You just give us a little more time!


----------



## ETHAN (Feb 5, 2006)

THE REBEL ALLIANCE NEED 'YOUR' HELP TO COMBAT THE EVIL STUDIO EMPIRE!!! PLEASE ENLIST TODAY!!!

http://www.myspace.com/sinjinsmyth666

[email protected]


----------

